# Selena Gomez, You OK, Girl?!



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

Look, Selena Gomez is absolutely gorgeous, and we mean that from the bottoms of our shriveled, questionable hearts. We love this girl, we really do, and that is why we're wondering if everything is OK with her. Specifically, we're wondering if everything is OK with her after seeing photos from her appearance at the Jingle Ball last night in Chicago. She was, and we say this with nothing but love and concern, looking not so much like her usual bubbly, chipper, adorable self ...


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

I think that her relationship with Bieber completely destroyed her, I mean... For what I can see, it seems that she loved him with the bottom of her heart and them he dumped her. But, I heard that they kinda back together? Or something like that? Can't follow the story ahah!


----------

